# Gnome 2.24 package on FreeBSD 7 STABLE



## rterlaare (Feb 23, 2009)

Goodday to all,

Does anyone have an idea when Gnome 2.24, especially gnome2-lite 2.24 will be available as package under packages-7-stable?

with kind regards

Ruud


----------



## crsd (Feb 23, 2009)

Try using packages from GNOME Tinderbox
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q21


----------



## rterlaare (Feb 26, 2009)

Thamk you for mentioning Gnome Tinderbox

I will have a look at it


----------

